# Led blink with screen on?



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

Any ICS ROM allow this? CM and CM based ROMs did for GB. Driving me crazy....

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alexh037 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes. Try the KOA AOKP B40 ROM from spc_hicks09 it does have the option to have the LED blink while the screen is on under system settings->rom control->led options

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

Really?

My reply from the developer when I asked on XDA....

"Unfortunately no it doesn't."

Sent from my DROID SPYDER using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alexh037 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yea I'm using it right now and it works. Here's the screenshot from the settings menu.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you! I will look for download link later. Exactly the setting I want!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

Unfortunately, newest version of this ROM doesn't allow this. Kind of stinks, as it is the only feature of a ROM that I need. Guess I will stay stock for now....it "works"....

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alexh037 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes the latest version supports this function. Here is the link:

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/2405-romcdmakoa-aokp-any-leak-732012/


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

I love you!

I downloaded a KOA ROM last night. Didn't have it. Downloaded 6 different ROMs and none of them had it. Developers told me that it wasn't possible. Your link worked! Thank you so much!

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

ROM is nice, but You Tube doesn't work. Google Search doesn't work. Since I use those less than the led lights, I will try it for a few days...At least I am now familiar with the Safestrap stuff!

**EDIT** Re-downloaded ROM and GAPPS. All is working (except YouTube....)

Thank you again for all your help!
Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alexh037 (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol I'm glad you got it to work 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nilius17 (Jul 15, 2011)

sherri said:


> Any ICS ROM allow this? CM and CM based ROMs did for GB. Driving me crazy....
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


I'm curious, why is this so important? I don't understand the need with the notification center.


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

Easy. If phone is in dock, a full screen clock comes up. In a few minutes, clock "disappears" (to avoid burn in on screen). Instead, a digital clock comes on screen, bouncing around every few seconds.

If I am in the room and a notification comes in, I usually hear it. No problem. However, if I have sounds to silent ( like at work...) I won't know there is a message unless I actually tap phone, exit dock mode and check. Very dumb. Even if sound was on but I left room, I won't be notified.

My main issue is at gym. I watch videos on phone using DroiddTV (basically a DVR for phone....I catch up on full series....) So: phone is on. Full screen. Sound notification are off (being notified every time a tweet/Facebook update/email came in would make me crazy because of the interruption.). However, I do want sms from kids to come through, and be notified of missed calls. (When docked, if a call comes in and i am out of room, I want light to blink so I know it.) So....using a ROM that allows led to blink with screen on fixes this.

Watching video. Blue led blinks. I know its a sms from Twitter/FB update. Ignore. Orange is mail. Ignore. Green is Gtalk. Reply. Purple light is SMS from kids. Respond. Red is missed call. Tap screen to see from who....

Anyway, all CM and CM mods fixed this in my other phone. The AOKP Koa ROM has this as well. Using it now. (I didn't see this feature in AOSP Koa which is based off CM, so that was odd....)

Hope this helps you understand why I use/ need this feature. It was native on my OG Droid, then removed when the brainiacs at Google felt it wasn't needed in Froyo...

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nilius17 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ah, that makes sense!


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

Now using Full Throttle AOKP. It also has this feature. Full Throttle CM9 did not.

Sent from my Droid Razr using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

